# 91 240sx jerky accelleration up to around 3k RPM?



## Nefarious (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey there everyone. I tried the search function and couldn't find anything on this. Sorry if it's a repeat. Anyways I have a 91 240sx SE Super Hicas with 170k KM on it. I have this slight issue with it. If I just really ease off and let it slowly climb to speed I notice it rev's up a little uneven. It will go up say 300ish rpm fine and then kinda slow down a bit in it's ascension, just for a split second and then go up another 300-400rpm smoothly. It's just berely what you could call jerky but it doesn't feel right. If I gun it it's not as noticeable. No white/black smoke out the car.

It has new NGK Platinum Plugs gapped to .044 (factory). When the car is warm and has been run for a while it isn't as noticeable as well. Generally it's when the car is still cold-ish and I drive off in the morning. I installed a new fuel filter (canadian tire). 

Once I'm in second gear and on it's not really noticeable, just really in first gear. Also if I am in first gear and give it some gas and then let go of the pedal quickly it is a little jerky in decelleration and there is some 'bubbling' sound in the exhaust. Nothing loud, just a quiet gurgle sound? Any insight on this would be awsome. I was considering swapping for a better name brand/z32 fuel filter, maybe new plug wires? 

Any help would be awsome guys(and gals)!!
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## bugass (Feb 27, 2008)

is it an automatic if so your tranny or your torque converter is going out cause mine just went out and was doing the same thing


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 22, 2006)

No, it's a 5 speed manual. No check engine light on either! Thanks for the help though.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I would suspect your problem might be ignition related. With that many miles on the car, it's recommened to replace the following ignition components:
- Distributor cap and rotor. Buy only OEM from a Nissan dealer.
- Ignition wires. Buy an "NGK Blue" wire set; it's better then OEM.

You're better off to use the standard NGK plugs BKR5E-11 instead of the platinum plugs. I've tried platinum and found the standard plugs work better. Also the 0.044" gap is too large. The proper gap is 0.039 - 0.043".


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 22, 2006)

Awsome, thanks a lot! I kind of suspected it was something to do with ignition myself, I will definetly try out your suggestions. It is 170 000KM not miles...I don't know if ya got that one. Anyways doesn't matter haha. Thanks!


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

also the iridiums are a butch of crap. i ran those on an n/a setup not even turboed and they caused my car to stutter (never use iridium plugs for turbo setup). like said before just stick with regular plugs.


----------



## bugass (Feb 27, 2008)

do you wanna sell it cause i wouldnt mind buying it


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 22, 2006)

Haha how much you offer? it's not really for sale but maybe for the right price. 240's around here are really popular and worth quite a bit. 6g+ for one in this shape with low k's for a 91. you can see lots for more than 6k on usedvictoria.com or usednanaimo.com usedvancouver.com. that's my area. just got in brand new tie rods inner/outer, all new rotors/pads.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 22, 2006)

new control arms too.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 22, 2006)

btw Thanks for all the help on this guys. Totally helped, new cap/rotor/wires on the way. got in new plugs and it helped a lot.


----------



## bugass (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah i just installed all that for mine too i just hate auto


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

**

Whats the super hicas do???

hahaha i just replaced control arms and got adjustible tensions rods recently.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hicas is nissan's version of a type of rear wheel steering. here's some info on it:
HICAS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks nismo, my brother told me about it awhile ago. told me to go find a 240 in a junk yard with the super hicas differintial or something.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah Super Hicas comes standard with a nice Viscous Limited Slip Differential, works great.  I installed new drilled rotors/slotted pads all around, slightly thicker tie rods inner/outer on both sides (one of the old ones was bent). I'm glad I got it off when I did because as I twisted off the nut with the tie rod in the vice, it snapped!! Good thing it didn't happen on the road haha.. 

Car is solid now though.  New tie rods and 4-wheel alignment made the Hicas a lot more noticeable and functionable  I LOVE IT. Thinking about maybe adding some boost to my KA, it's in pretty good shape and pulls strong, only 105k miles. Anyone here have experience building a KA-T?


----------



## bugass (Feb 27, 2008)

no but when you do u should take plenty of pics to show us all


----------

